# Say hello to net neutrality - FCC votes to "protect the open internet"



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/20...ality-fcc-votes-to-protect-the-open-internet/


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I think the thing I like most about this is opening up municipal participation in the services...:up: Real Competition...


----------

